# Lone baby boy need a home with friends essex



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a lone baby boy that needs to go with some rattie friends please see this post for his sad history http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/180262-do-not-read-if-easily-upset-collected-rats-today.html

this is a pic of him










Estimated around 4 ish weeks he will have to be seperated from the others soon. Hes friendly though a little nervous due to not being handled before but i am working on that as much as i can. I am in rainham, essex and can travel to you if its not super far. Hope someone out there can offer him a super new home with lots of love x


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Can you get him to Suffolk?

I could bond him with one of my boy groups


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I could indeed get him there :smile5:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I could indeed get him there :smile5:


Well if you can get him to me (I can't travel as I don't drive anymore), then I am happy to take the lil chap on 

I was going to be taking on some lil rats but unfortunately things didn't go to plan  So I'd love to give this lil chap a forever home


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Im in suffolk also and could take him, if other home falls through, just in case, though Im sure all will be well!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadowrat said:


> Im in suffolk also and could take him, if other home falls through, just in case, though Im sure all will be well!


I'll fight ya for him :001_tt2:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Huge thanks to B3rnie for rehoming baby :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: He will be going to his new home next tuesday x


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't wait to meet him :001_tt1:


----------

